# Rogers WMA Still Hunting Only



## StillWLKR (Dec 23, 2013)

Anyone been there, from most maps looks good, plenty of water and some mixed natural cover along rows of pines.
Just haven't seen much posting about this place. Going sometime after Christmas, when it reverts back to either sex.


----------



## jaymax00 (Dec 24, 2013)

If you are talking about Rogers tract. In Wayne co it use to have hogs in there and some deer. I do know it had a lot of road hunting going on, and heard rumors of night hunting. I hunted the first three years it opened. I never once seen any Dnr presence other than the signs they put up. Between Rogers tract and little Satilla there is close to 20000 acres, you would think the Dnr would help this resource better than they are. And yes we have called the Dnr several times. Jay


----------



## huntingonthefly (Dec 24, 2013)

Years ago, the Little Satilla check station was about rotted down n grown up in high grass n weeds. Dog hunting was wide open. River trashed up. People camping anywhere. Ever change?


----------



## jaymax00 (Dec 24, 2013)

Nope not a thing. I went twice this year and was lucky enough to kill a 3 pointer. As My brother and I were heading out a man was standing on the edge of the road with his  rifle. Had his little ground blind of branches and all. A fine waste of a great resource.


----------



## StillWLKR (Dec 25, 2013)

Well, looks as if it warrants a drive by, but by the sound of what you all are saying, may not be worth the trouble. And that's too bad. But thanks for the info. I'm in Coffee county, and since I've been here, lots of night hunting, even last night several shots and 2 new carcass's left on side of road. Have called DNR in past, and no change, yet. Thus the reason for somewhere other than here.

Really appreaciate the heads up. will look into it and give a follow up what I see. Like I said, Topo looks good, plenty of browse and water. Will keep my eyes open and drop an update to what I see.


----------



## jaymax00 (Dec 25, 2013)

Sounds good man, let me know how it looks. We will be at little Satilla this weekend and might ride over there and check it out also.


----------



## StillWLKR (Dec 26, 2013)

Well, me and the wife rode over there today. First we checked out little Satilla area. Roads good, very deep ditches on either side and maybe some spots to pass one another on the road, but otherwise, not to bad. We were there around 11:30ish, took a side road over to the river, pretty clean if you ask me. There was some sign, but not much. Very thick brush, still some open areas to put yourself up in a lane or two, but most of those you would need to park a ways off and walk back, to hunt. maybe 1/4 to 1/2 mile. (lots of older red flag markers, quite old)

Now I only made a loop on the south west side of the area. Sign up sheet showed only 5 sign ins since October. Very little traffic but due to sandy roads, hard to tell. I might give it a try next week when holidays are thru. 

Now for Rogers -- Went there after Satilla, Saw a couple of trucks with dogs there. 12:45 to 1:00. Regulation book shows training for furbearer dogs, but when they saw me, they kinda lit out. Sign in showed only 4 over the last 2 months. Some Deer sign, but didn't stay long as wife got hungry. Place is nicely setup for still hunting, plenty of long lanes thru pines into heavy brush, warrants some further investigation in my book. 

Over all, looks to be maintained well. roads are clean and not full of deep ruts like some others I've seen. I think its worth burning up a few hours to go for a deeper look on foot, Like I said, Some sign not much.  

Rogers is still hunting only.


----------



## StillWLKR (Dec 27, 2013)

Hey, jaymax-

saw nothing this morning sitting at Rogers. Took a long walk and found very little deer sign, not worth a return trip. Maybe Little Satilla has something? May just call it off this year. Sounds like N. Georgia has similar problem with low population.

Anyone else seeing lack of deer this year? A few of the other posts in here seem to be having the same problem.


----------

